

What should Mozilla (or any organization) look for in an automated review system? - curtis
http://curtisb.posterous.com/what-should-mozilla-look-for-in-an-automated

======
curtis
This post is not really as Mozilla-specific as the title might indicate. By
the time I was through with it, it was more about some general features and
functionality that I think an automated review system (e.g. Mondrian,
Rietveld, or Review Board) should provide, based on my experience with
Mondrian when I was at Google. I'm curious what other people's experience has
been with these tools, or, for that matter, with code-review-heavy processes
without dedicated tool support.

